# Homeland



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*SHOWTIME(R) ORDERS SEASON THREE OF "HOMELAND"*



> Network Greenlights Third Season of Its Emmy(R) and Golden Globe(R) Award-Winning Series - Season Two Premiere Delivered 5.2 Million Viewers During Its First Week of Availability
> 
> . . . .


*SOURCE*


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Love this show.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I have not watched any of season 2 yet, how has it been so far?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I have not watched any of season 2 yet, how has it been so far?


Engrossing. If you thought season one was good ...


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Fantastic news although I'm not surprised. It's one of the best shows on TV. Season 2 is great so far!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Last season I recorded all of Season 1 before watching it, in case the show failed mostly, but then once I sat down and watched it I didn't want to stop. Now I'm recording Season 2 and will wait for it to complete before I watch as well. I'm sure that I'll handle Season 3 the same way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Last season I recorded all of Season 1 before watching it, in case the show failed mostly, but then once I sat down and watched it I didn't want to stop. Now I'm recording Season 2 and will wait for it to complete before I watch as well. I'm sure that I'll handle Season 3 the same way.


I'm doing the same. It's a show that leaves you wanting the next episode as soon as you finish one.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

After a certain story point was "wrapped up" early last year I didn't see how they would do a second, same thing is happening this season so it should get really interesting.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Last season I recorded all of Season 1 before watching it, in case the show failed mostly, but then once I sat down and watched it I didn't want to stop. Now I'm recording Season 2 and will wait for it to complete before I watch as well. I'm sure that I'll handle Season 3 the same way.





sigma1914 said:


> I'm doing the same. It's a show that leaves you wanting the next episode as soon as you finish one.


Agreed, and my reason as well


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> After a certain story point was "wrapped up" early last year I didn't see how they would do a second, same thing is happening this season so it should get really interesting.


Agree. They have a good writing team that seems to be drawing from current events rather nicely. This story line could go on for a while.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Another great episode Sunday. Wow.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> Another great episode Sunday. Wow.


Yep. Seemed like a short episode. Of course it wasn't, but it sure makes you wish you could watch the next one right away.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Henry said:


> Yep. Seemed like a short episode. Of course it wasn't, but it sure makes you wish you could watch the next one right away.


I thought it was short too until I looked at the counter. Couldn't believe how fast it went.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> I thought it was short too until I looked at the counter. Couldn't believe how fast it went.


You get caught up in it and time just flies. I wish I had the discipline of those that actually record an entire season without peeking, then marathon till their heart's content ... unfortunately, I don't (have the discipline), and I do (peek).


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I guess it should not be surprising that the geniuses behind _24 _are running this show. For HBO they have the luxury of enough time to do quality work, and every ep is top-shelf. For _24_, they had to crank out 24 eps a year for what, 8 seasons? They had to take a year off just to catch up with themselves. Consequently, there are a few klinkers from _24 _that did not measure up to the very high standards they themselves had set (whatserface getting chased by a cougar, anyone?). But by and large, _24 _was a groundbreaking and iconic hit, precisely because of how talented these writers and producers are. Kudos too, to Sean Callery, who every week sets the bar higher for the production music, just as he did for _24_. This guy is a genius in how he knows how to support the intensity and intrigue; If _24 _and _Homeland _were the cakes, Sean's music is the icing. I think he does _Last Resort_, also--one of the new shows anyway.

One thing they brought over from _24 _was a very high skill level and ability to create cliff-hanger ep wrap ups. Every ep has a twist at the end that makes you want to see the next ep right away; it's pure, unadulterated genius. _24 _had that same quality.

I had never liked Claire Danes all that much; only about an 8 for starters, and the only thing I ever really liked with her in it was the pilot of "My So-Called Life" (IIRC) when she was about 16. Well, she has completely won me over. Now I want to just hug her and take her home with me, her character being so vulnerable and needy. I always considered Damian Lewis to be one of the best actors working, but Claire Danes is out-effing-standing. All the awards? They all deserved every single one.

This (my original feeling that Claire Danes might be over-rated and my lack of interest as her cast in the lead) is why I was on the fence regarding this show and never watched it. Later I regretted this because of all of the high praise the show was getting. Last year I stumbled across a marathon one Saturday morning on Showtime, and on a whim, recorded the whole season all in one day. Best decision I ever made.

But unlike Henry, even though I had the entire series double-recorded, I always put at least a 4-8 day buffer between every ep. It's not so much for me a matter of discipline, but experience (I am an Olympic-caliber couch potato, after all). I find that this is the sweet spot; close enough to be able to keep the thread intact in your head, but far enough apart to be able to savor the series for a relatively long time.

This year, however, its been must-see TV time; every Sunday within an hour or two of it airing, I gobble it right up. But I'm also fickle; I was doing the same thing with _Justified_, yet I still have 4 eps left from last year and haven't seen an ep in months. Maybe I got tired of dumb $#!+kickers and hillbilly heroin-related violence. Nobody on the show seems smart enough to be much of a threat to Raylan Givens anymore. He needs a Moriarity.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well said, Tomcat, however, I do get a tad weary of Claire Dane's character's histrionics. In real life, she wouldn't get within 100 miles of Langley.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well said, Tomcat, however, *I do get a tad weary of Claire Dane's character's histrionics.* In real life, she wouldn't get within 100 miles of Langley.


+1

How true, how true.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Well said, Tomcat, however, I do get a tad weary of Claire Dane's character's histrionics. In real life, she wouldn't get within 100 miles of Langley.


Yes, she's good, damned good, but could go a lot softer on the facials.

And Lewis is better. To me, the most amazing thing is.....

.
.

.

.

.

.

*He's a Brit! *


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nick said:


> ... I do get a tad weary of Claire Dane's character's histrionics. In real life, she wouldn't get within 100 miles of Langley.


There is an element of having to suspend your disbelief in every program, and I agree that this program seems to have a lot of that compared to most, but they can get away with it because the sheer talent is so great that it wins you over in spite of that.

These producers also have a history of that. I remember Jack Bauer being able to face time live on his cell phone (years before Apple or Skype ever figured this out) from the basement level of an underground parking structure. 5 bars, I guess. No pixellation, no latency, perfect audio with no lipsync error.

I bought into it completely, and that was because the story was so compelling it overwhelmed all of the little flaws like this.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, she's good, damned good, but could go a lot softer on the facials...


(actually, there are multiple ways to interpret that comment .)

But like I said, she's an 8, not a 10. If Naomi Watts or Kate Beckinsale had the part, I probably would have been on board from the beginning. Shallow, admittedly, but I'm not about to apologize for that at this late date. I just think that neither of them could have touched her in how well she has acquitted herself in this role.

10's look better the closer you get; 8's don't; in fact maybe just the opposite. She is a little angular, and sadly that's her worst feature. But maybe its a little harsh to dissect someone who still is better-looking than about 90% of everyone else out there. I'm not Brad Pitt, myself (or even his brother Stu Pitt. _Get it?_)

But she's so good she can convey what she needs to without a closeup. The director should pick up on that and use it to both of their advantages.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TomCat said:


> (actually, there are multiple ways to interpret that comment .)
> 
> But like I said, she's an 8, not a 10. If Naomi Watts or Kate Beckinsale had the part, I probably would have been on board from the beginning. Shallow, admittedly, but I'm not about to apologize for that at this late date. I just think that neither of them could have touched her in how well she has acquitted herself in this role.


Throw in Halle Berry and Charlize Theron, o.k.??  While all four of those women are knockouts, and at least three of them could do the rôle, Danes is better as she's not unbelievably pretty/beautiful/pick your adjective.

And, yeah, my comment came back to hit me in the face....facial expressions, yeah, that's the ticket........


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Yes, I am ressurrecting an old thread.

You may have noticed a lot of whining about the first 3 eps of _Homeland _this season, and in particular some moaning about ep 3, all among the real and imagined critics and reviewers that populate the internet and entertainment sites and forums. Also all over USAToday and FlipBoard folks were threatening to bail.

I agreed to a point; those eps were not up to the season one standards, but even well below those standards you can not drag me away from watching this still-terrific show.

Now, we have ep 4, _Game On_. It was a game changer (which also would have been an appropriate title) to the point where anything I say here now will be a....


Spoiler



Yes, Ma'am, a spoiler, because the entire first part of the season was a setup, and it was pulled off brilliantly by Alex Gansa and the crew. I did not see this coming, although I did, near the end, think that if Carrie could punk these guys and get Saul to buy in, we were going to have a helluva season.

But, of course, Saul was the mastermind, and already in. He even fooled Dar Amal or whatever his name is, and all of his minions.

And at the risk of sounding like a broken record, Claire Danes just blew the doors off of this one. I am beginning to think she is the new gold standard for "great actress", because she is now in a league of her own.

This ep bears a second viewing (once you have the "dramatic irony" POV of knowing the con), and when you do see it a second time, you understand just how terrific Danes is, and how great this script was.

This move was the craftiest dramatic reveal in recent memory, for sure, and may go down in history.

And Claire Danes? I have renewed respect, also for sure, and I am now crazy in love with Carrie Mathison. The vulnerability alone just makes you want to hug her and protect her. What an amazing, intoxicatingly-flawed human being. Possibly the most interesting character on television. And there was only one very subtle lip quiver in the entire performance.

Claire Danes is not really beautiful, not really all that feminine, not girly, or round and soft where she should be, but boy is Carrie Mathison ever attractive. I can't get enough of that girl. She is my favorite female character since "Parker" on Leverage.



I expect a lot of crow to be eaten this week on all of those websites.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with most all you said. To include the fact that hubby and I just had a conversation about how boring the first few episodes were. But it seems strange that each episode either has Carrie or Brody, but not both. I wonder if one of them was off filming something else, so they taped separately.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

" ."

^ Is that the sound of stunned silence I hear -or- has almost everyone left the room?
Was the season 3 finale of Homeland a show-stopper, as in a series ender?

SPOILER AHEAD - if you haven't yet seen the the season 3 finale, do not read the
spoiler.



Spoiler



In the 3rd season finale, was Brody's death by hanging real or symbolic and prophetic for the ending of Homeland next season? Carrie, pregnant, is being shuffled off to Istanbul as CIA station chief. Saul is out the door, but will that become a revolving door? And Brody? Well, it seems the show's writers fell asleep before the crane elevated Brody to his heavenly reward.





Spoiler



In the _real_ Hollywood world, these events would spell doom for most shows -- but Homeland is not just any show. But without Brody and Saul how can the protagonist Carrie, carry on?

For a good read on the possible future(s) of Homeland, go to Buzzfeed



What do you see as the future of Homeland?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That was a helluva cliff hanger, yes?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My thoughts went something like this:



Spoiler



The entire Brody family is out which was a number of excellent actors including Damien Lewis. Mandy Patinkin has a history of leaving shows at appropriate and inappropriate times to do other things so that would eliminate the actress that plays Saul's wife, though he could be brought in for an occasional story arc.

Moving Carrie to Istanbul as Station Chief would allow the story to pick up there with a mostly different cast or it could pick up five years later. But in the end it all depends on Claire Danes who not only plays Carrie but also has been billed as Producer.

If you read The Hollywood Reporter this morning you get a clear picture of how unplanned it was that the Brody character went for more than a season all because of what the Executive Producers perceived as an onscreen chemistry between Danes and Lewis.



so I have no idea how the show will continue, but I think Showtime wants it to.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The 24 folks had a very specific political agenda. They even hung with their radical political heroes in their off-hours. They pushed it hard in 24, and Homeland is delivering the same, paranoid, "they're coming down Main St. for your daughters" crazed military/industrial message serving specific corporate interests. It's called "propaganda".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The 24 folks had a very specific political agenda. They even hung with their radical political heroes in their off-hours. They pushed it hard in 24, and Homeland is delivering the same, paranoid, "they're coming down Main St. for your daughters" crazed military/industrial message serving specific corporate interests. It's called "propaganda".


Come up for air, Maruuk ... it's just a TV show.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Spoiler



Snoozer ending IMO. I have faith the show will continue being great.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Facts is facts.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think next season will be Carrie on the war path against the new CIA head, she'll be undermining him every chance she gets. The whole baby thing is just a PITA, hopefully it isn't in the next season. I kept waiting for a cliff hanger ending and didn't see anything, they could have easily ended the show with this episode.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I think next season will be Carrie on the war path against the new CIA head, she'll be undermining him every chance she gets. The whole baby thing is just a PITA, hopefully it isn't in the next season. I kept waiting for a cliff hanger ending and didn't see anything, they could have easily ended the show with this episode.


Ya I'm worried that this may be where they should have ended it. Hopefully they continue the great writing though next season. Was really schocked to say the least with this last episode. Can totally do without the baby stuff also...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The 24 folks had a very specific political agenda. They even hung with their radical political heroes in their off-hours. They pushed it hard in 24, and Homeland is delivering the same, paranoid, "they're coming down Main St. for your daughters" crazed military/industrial message serving specific corporate interests. It's called "propaganda".





Maruuk said:


> Facts is facts.


Well....

What was a rather startling coincidence is the actual change in relations between Iran and "The West" following a change in Presidents in Iran without our having done something like that in "Homeland" (as far as I know!).

The Washington Post yesterday published a David Ignatius interview with Mohammad Javad Zarif, Iran's foreign minister, which seems to indicate possibilities for the future, though Congress will probably kill it.

I personally would like to see our relationship with the Persian speaking people improve at least to the same level as with China. But my opinion is free and worth every penny.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Half the population of Iran is under 35. They love Americans, even though they have no reason to after what we've done to them. The Mullahs are not Iran anymore than Ted Cruze is America. I agree, the trend is a good one. It goes against all this paranoid warmongering stuff on TV. More power to peace and goodwill!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I worked Sunday, so did not get to the ep until Tuesday. Of course all I had to do was download USA Today to get the spoiler "Major Character Death..." before I could avert my eyes. Bastids.

So I watched hoping the major character was the new FBI chief. He is a really good actor to make me hate him that much. But I knew in my heart that there was no where else to go with Brody.

My fantasy is that Saul, who is moving to NYC, gets the homeland security post there, for the city, and that Carrie flames out in Istanbul (who wants to watch a show based in Istanbul?) and Saul ropes her in. Then it could be NYC-centric, and a bit more like 24. Those guys are the experts at a "24-like" show, for obvious reasons. Speaking of which, I am ready for Jack, already, lets crank up the 12-hour postlude ASAP. Jawadi could visit NYC and the UN.

But yes, Patinkin leaves early; low boredom threshold, apparently, so even he is doubtful for next year.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't get to see it until last night. Wow! 

Could we continue with just Danes, Murray Abraham, the Senator, Saul's wife or ex-wife, and Mrs. Brody and daughter? Probably. 

One question: I thought that Saul's wife was unfaithful not only in marriage vows, but some sort of other betrayal. Was she?


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i read they told *Morena Baccarin* and *Morgan Saylor* they won't be back as series regulars, i get it they are mad at *Baccarin *she had a baby in middle of shooting the show and never finished her storyline with Dana


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

If you are a lead character under contract getting paid lead character money you have to wrestle with avoiding pregnancy, even though it is probably illegal to make that a breach issue.

But, if you are a peripheral character I don't think you do. She lost some work, lost some dough, probably, and probably lost the option to continue with the show. But she probably also weighed all of that and didn't exactly make a blind decision. No one really has a right to be upset or to complain. Life happens.

But really, is there a better-looking actress anywhere on the planet? She'll be just fine. Besides, the internet hated Dana and her story, so Baccarin getting pregnant only probably helped the show get back on track. Personally, I felt a lot of empathy for Dana and liked her a lot, but I agree that maybe her issues were a little too removed from where the center of the show should have been.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd assume that since Brody is gone, so is his family from the show. What would be the point considering they never dealt with them when he was in Iran? 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Didn't get to see it until last night. Wow!
> 
> Could we continue with just Danes, Murray Abraham, the Senator, Saul's wife or ex-wife, and Mrs. Brody and daughter? Probably.
> 
> One question: I thought that Saul's wife was unfaithful not only in marriage vows, but some sort of other betrayal. Was she?


Some people might consider that the person she was unfaithful with was a Mossad agent, as another betrayal. I don't think she knew. But she was unfaithful just after a heavy and deep conversation in which Saul told her how much she meant to him and how hard he was going to try. That really bothered me.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> Some people might consider that the person she was unfaithful with was a Mossad agent, as another betrayal. I don't think she knew. But she was unfaithful just after a heavy and deep conversation in which Saul told her how much she meant to him and how hard he was going to try. That really bothered me.


I may be misremembering, but I thought their heavy and deep conversation came right AFTER she spent the night with the guy. I remember thinking wow, Saul, you're like a day too late to decide to start paying attention to her. Then she met the guy at the coffee shop to tell him that her and Saul were going to give their marriage another shot.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> I may be misremembering, but I thought their heavy and deep conversation came right AFTER she spent the night with the guy. I remember thinking wow, Saul, you're like a day too late to decide to start paying attention to her. Then she met the guy at the coffee shop to tell him that her and Saul were going to give their marriage another shot.


No, I think you are right. But I thought there was some sort of plea on his part right before, and he got called away again - as per usual. I thought I remembered some conversation where he felt hopeful that they were getting back on track. And then she slept with the Mossad guy. Who turned around and bugged the house!

What I want to know is if the Mossad guy seduced her on purpose? Or was it because she dumped him that he decided to bug the house?


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> No, I think you are right. But I thought there was some sort of plea on his part right before, and he got called away again - as per usual. I thought I remembered some conversation where he felt hopeful that they were getting back on track. And then she slept with the Mossad guy. Who turned around and bugged the house!
> 
> What I want to know is if the Mossad guy seduced her on purpose? Or was it because she dumped him that he decided to bug the house?


You're right, I think there was more than one conversation now that I think of it. She was like, whatever Saul, it's always something with you. She then slept with the guy and Saul called her with his second, heartfelt plea as she was getting dressed while the Mossad guy was still in bed!

Cue the outrage from the "Most Annoying Phrase..." threadgoers at the "like, whatever" reference, lol.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Supramom2000 said:


> No, I think you are right. But I thought there was some sort of plea on his part right before, and he got called away again - as per usual. I thought I remembered some conversation where he felt hopeful that they were getting back on track. And then she slept with the Mossad guy. Who turned around and bugged the house!
> 
> What I want to know is if the Mossad guy seduced her on purpose? Or was it because she dumped him that he decided to bug the house?


Nah, he had other reasons to bug the house. I've heard of revenge by dumpees, but video only, posted on the 'Net for all to see!..... :eek2:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, but did he seduce her on purpose? Was she targeted? Saul said they knew each other from wherever she was before she finally came back home.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I always thought he targeted her in order to gain access to the house in order to bug it. But I've been wrong plenty before!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I always thought he targeted her in order to gain access to the house in order to bug it. But I've been wrong plenty before!


+1


----------

